# Bushing for Colnago/ITM stem?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a Colnago/ ITM stem which is missing the bushing/shim for 1'' steerer. I thought it was same as regular ITM Millenium stems but I guess not; it comes with an adjustable bushing that you can set different angle with it thus the larger odd size steerer diameter. Regular 1 1/8" to 1" shim doesn't work with it. Does anyone know where I can get the bushing/shim for this stem?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The same thing cought me out a few months ago when I bought an ITM Four stem. It's a bit of a pain in the ass  , but these are the quirks (seatpost diameter, bottle cage screws) that Colnago owners have to live with....

Suggest you try a big, friendly dealer...

CC


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Is this standard for ITM millenium...*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> The same thing cought me out a few months ago when I bought an ITM Four stem. It's a bit of a pain in the ass  , but these are the quirks (seatpost diameter, bottle cage screws) that Colnago owners have to live with....
> 
> Suggest you try a big, friendly dealer...
> 
> CC


or is it a special modification for the Colnago/ ITM stems only? Is yours a Colnago logoed one? II would think it should be easier to get the bushing if it's a standard ITM part but not if it's a Colnago brand only deal. I might have to ask Mike at Maestro.

BTW a friendly Colnago lbs is an oxymoron as far as I am concerned... I have to meet their minimum spending limit per year (which is at least a new high end bike at an inflated price + then some a year) to get their "friendly" service... even then I have to peel my eyes wide open to make sure they don't pull some crap on me like rounding off to next few hundreds or switching components with some old used crap from their stock as new etc... that's why I order my frames online and build them myself now.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

6was9 said:


> or is it a special modification for the Colnago/ ITM stems only? Is yours a Colnago logoed one? II would think it should be easier to get the bushing if it's a standard ITM part but not if it's a Colnago brand only deal. I might have to ask Mike at Maestro.
> 
> BTW a friendly Colnago lbs is an oxymoron as far as I am concerned... I have to meet their minimum spending limit per year (which is at least a new high end bike at an inflated price + then some a year) to get their "friendly" service... even then I have to peel my eyes wide open to make sure they don't pull some crap on me like rounding off to next few hundreds or switching components with some old used crap from their stock as new etc... that's why I order my frames online and build them myself now.


Mine is indeed a Conago logo ITM Millennium and the 1 inch adapter that came with the Four will not fit. Mike is probably a good start. My Colnago LBS have been very friendly since the day I walked in the door (and bought a v cheap bike). Maybe things are different Stateside.

CC


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Don't get me wrong...*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Mine is indeed a Conago logo ITM Millennium and the 1 inch adapter that came with the Four will not fit. Mike is probably a good start. My Colnago LBS have been very friendly since the day I walked in the door (and bought a v cheap bike). Maybe things are different Stateside.
> 
> CC


They were very friendly when I walk in the door too but don't ask me how much I paid for my first Nag with some old 9spd Centaur and some dirt cheap used stuff etc. You should've seen the dirty a&$ saddle and post they were tryin to give me for example. Don't get me wrong... they were always friendly... just that I got really tired of stuff they're tryin to pull on me constantly. The problem is that I simply cannot trust these guys. These guys are like the old time car dealers; they'll get you one way or another.

Since now I don't buy my bikes from him anymore he accuses me of shopping online (which he is right.) Although he still tries (this guy is relentless) I don't get the kinda welcome or attention anymore. Once in a while I still buy certain things from them such as certain promotional stuff they get from distributors that they offer me at decent prices to bait me in for some big sales again. But they know now that I am not an easy prey. You should see the disgust in his partners face when he sees me....(mind you that I bought 2 complete bikes from these guys.) Unless you are buying high end bikes at a whim every so often without fussin much about details such as price etc they get real disappointed.

However these guys do some high volume of high end bike sales though; they are in the right neighborhood with the unbelieveable amount of inventory. Which means, except for the off season, anything other than full bike sales gets handled by these high school kids. Forget the after service they are too busy selling bikes. We also have another Colnago dealer a little further away but they are even worse.... they are like Mobs...they don't even bother being friendly... they simply give you a look that saids "you'll buy whatever we have whether you like it or not otherwise we'll take you back and rough you up a little"....yikes!!! But I am sure there are better Colnago lbs here on this side of the Atlantic as well.

BTW one odd (bad?.. good?..) thing that happened is one day my LBS guy gave me a full ti Record cassette for something like $100 when I bought my Ksyriums which got me puzzled at the time. Since I've found out about how fast full ti could wear out. The odd thing is, later I've realized that he also switched my ti/steel record cassette from one of my wheelset to another full ti cassette while they were doing the maintenance on it. Go figure? I guess he could not get rid of them. I believe he got those off from some MFG's complete bikes that he was selling parts off of. They were both brand new cassettes so I put one on my Hyperon and kept the other as a spare. I didn't say anything to him as at least it seems that on the surface it worked out for the mutual benefit. Although I am still not sure whether I got the better end of that stick though. BTW I use steel cassettes mostly for normal ridin.


----------

